# Slingshot Hunting Challenges



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

I was thinking maybe some slingshot hunting challenges would be great to have here. Anyone can post a hunting challenge and the game is on. For e.g. First person to kill 50 feral pigeons with a slingshot by the end of this year. Or who will kill the biggest/ most Rats with a slingshot. Anybody can post a challenge and everyone can participate. So what do you think sounds like fun?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'll go for the biggest rat as a challenge... there's this one marmaduke lookin' s.o.b. that's been raiding the chicken coop I've go my eye on.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Sounds good


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Haven't got any luck, preys tend to escape when they see the red chains on my hands =(


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

how about a kill with the most unconventional catty or elastics say comdom catty or elastics from the insides of a bungee, what do you have near you that'll stretch well? make a catty and give it a try.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> I'll go for the biggest rat as a challenge... there's this one marmaduke lookin' s.o.b. that's been raiding the chicken coop I've go my eye on.


Funny that, was popping out the back the other night for some shots; so I have to go through me laundry to get to the back door.. any way something in the dirty basket seemed to be moving! To my excited horror I saw the biggest bloody fruit rat ever.. not sure if they're the same rats as you blokes up n over get, but down under here in ozy, don't see too many rats. So I ran to me chest and pulled out a powerfull micro and some 9mm lead.. This is when things turned a lil strange, I quitlely stepped back into the laundry only to see the cheek lil bugga happily licking its paws less than 10ft feet away from me, wasn't scared at all. So just as I drew back the shot.. "what do you think your doing?" I hear. The bloody misses busted me. I knew she was an animal lover, but this is a filthy rodent right? So before I could think of something to say the woman was in there like flys on a corpse trying to pick the lil.bugga up bare hands! It was about the point when it almost ran up her trackie dacks, that she freaked out and ended on top of the washer, realising it ain't gonna work. But the rat went under the machine and up into the motor.. so after explaining my way was better, the rat was still loose. The misses than started UN hooking the water pipes in an effort to drag the machine outside. As we tipped it back to lift it, out it came again almost up me leg into the dirty basket again, at this point prob a half hour into the hunt, I said that's it ! Had enough, so let the dog in, he a rhodisian ridgeback, and with in 15 seconds had found, chewed, juggle and shook this 12" monster to its messy dearh..was the funniest half hour I've had in ages, but spewing the misses busted me aiming up coz reckon I would get the prize.. cheers lads, Ben


----------



## SlinginDylan (Jan 7, 2011)

I'll take the biggest rat they have chicken food, dog food, and water at my house and all the bamboo they can have. I shoot them with my pellet gun because I don't use my slingshot. The smallest one I shot was about 6 inches nose to tail.


----------



## Hagencopen (Mar 4, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> I'll go for the biggest rat as a challenge... there's this one marmaduke lookin' s.o.b. that's been raiding the chicken coop I've go my eye on.


Funny that, was popping out the back the other night for some shots; so I have to go through me laundry to get to the back door.. any way something in the dirty basket seemed to be moving! To my excited horror I saw the biggest bloody fruit rat ever.. not sure if they're the same rats as you blokes up n over get, but down under here in ozy, don't see too many rats. So I ran to me chest and pulled out a powerfull micro and some 9mm lead.. This is when things turned a lil strange, I quitlely stepped back into the laundry only to see the cheek lil bugga happily licking its paws less than 10ft feet away from me, wasn't scared at all. So just as I drew back the shot.. "what do you think your doing?" I hear. The bloody misses busted me. I knew she was an animal lover, but this is a filthy rodent right? So before I could think of something to say the woman was in there like flys on a corpse trying to pick the lil.bugga up bare hands! It was about the point when it almost ran up her trackie dacks, that she freaked out and ended on top of the washer, realising it ain't gonna work. But the rat went under the machine and up into the motor.. so after explaining my way was better, the rat was still loose. The misses than started UN hooking the water pipes in an effort to drag the machine outside. As we tipped it back to lift it, out it came again almost up me leg into the dirty basket again, at this point prob a half hour into the hunt, I said that's it ! Had enough, so let the dog in, he a rhodisian ridgeback, and with in 15 seconds had found, chewed, juggle and shook this 12" monster to its messy dearh..was the funniest half hour I've had in ages, but spewing the misses busted me aiming up coz reckon I would get the prize.. cheers lads, Ben
[/quote]

I laughed pretty hard, great story!


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

now this is the sort of contest i like, as you know i hardly do any target shooting but i hunt all the time, count me in for the rat or pigeon challange, how about a rabbit chalange? i shoot rabbits nearly every time i'm out, thanks john


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea ill be posting pics if I see any more bloody rats...


----------



## shoot2kill (Mar 25, 2011)

How about biggest fish/ most fish with a slingshot? I know it seems odd, but it also sounds fun...and maybe a most crows challenge? Also, since there are no rabbits here, would snowshoe hares count? Or no?

S2K


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> I'll go for the biggest rat as a challenge... there's this one marmaduke lookin' s.o.b. that's been raiding the chicken coop I've go my eye on.


. Great description. LOL


----------



## SuwaneeRick (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmmmm, I may try to video a shot with paintballs at a deer. Best I can do.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

This type of challenge can cause trouble for a lot of game, I would just stick to being proud of your kills, if I were you; otherwise, you may find the game doesn't want to play.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> This type of challenge can cause trouble for a lot of game, I would just stick to being proud of your kills, if I were you; otherwise, you may find the game doesn't want to play.


You speak the truth there wcdb!!


----------

